# Video: WW2 P-47's in Action



## Trip_Wire (Sep 29, 2008)

[ame="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4368250464023128830&pr=googsl"]P-47[/ame]


----------



## AWP (Sep 29, 2008)

Trip Wire and company,
If you're looking for more WWII aviation knowledge than you know what to do with, check out this site: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/

They have a ton of photos, threads, stories, etc. there. Some of the staff and regular posters are WWII vets or the children of WWII vets and their knowledge is amazing. Definitely use the search feature before jumping in and posting. I have the same user ID there as I do here, but rarely post. 

The board is well run and asshats are given a quick boot and some public shaming, though not always in that order. :)

For pure history's sake, that site has a lot of things to offer. You don't even need an account to lurk or use the search button.


----------



## pardus (Sep 29, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## Typhoon (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for posting the vid. I have some good pictures of a nicely restored P-47 at the New England Air Museum that I'll post as time permits.


----------

